# opinion???????



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

i need some opinions on some body kits for a nissan sentra se 

the year is 91-94!!!

and if you can find some can you get some pictures of some of the styles on this thread and post the website for them.. thanks guys, 


you guys rawk!!!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i like the xenon kit.....a buddy of mine has it on his b13, its pretty clean looking.....his name on the forums is se_nismo.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

To be honest I like the street weapon drift kit. It's pretty well made and not too extreme, a little more than the xenon though, but I think you should only get it if you plan on having a large FMIC. If you keep your car wholly stock, then its a bit ricey. The sides & rear are ok, I'm mostly a fan of the front bumper though.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

DITTO... I lovee the Street Weapon drift kit.. Yours for the low, low price of $1100...*****Daydreams****


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i like the xenon kit


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I would go for the xenon kit that's the best looking kit for the b13


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

Go with the Aero Duo kit.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

the xenon kit looks super clean... and thats the way to go!


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Since were on the subject of body kits for the b-13 can anyone tell me if they like this body kit and has anyone ever heard of this place. Should i buy anything off of them. I first saw the kit on e-bay and than went to their site to see what else they had. Here is the link http://gallery.bcentral.com/Gallery/ProductDetails.aspx?GID=4929844&PID=1851745&page=1&sortOrder=0


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

^^ thats the quwhees wide body kit. its for the b14 though and in my opinion is ugly... sorry, its just a bit TOO EXTREME 4 me.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *^^ thats the quwhees wide body kit. its for the b14 though and in my opinion is ugly... sorry, its just a bit TOO EXTREME 4 me. *


So this body kit will not fit the b-13 body style even though it says for 94 plus


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

ladybunnz23 said:


> *So this body kit will not fit the b-13 body style even though it says for 94 plus *


no it's for the B14


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

nismoprincess said:


> *no it's for the B14 *


DAMMIT  ...i had really considered buying this one too.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

*



^^ thats the quwhees wide body kit. its for the b14 though and in my opinion is ugly... sorry, its just a bit TOO EXTREME 4 me.

Click to expand...

*I agree that kit looks horrible..is too much for our small b14's sentras.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

WasKie said:


> *
> 
> I agree that kit looks horrible..is too much for our small b14's sentras. *


hey waskie... u know i actually saw this kit in person this past weekend and it was crazy. the kit just had too many holes in the bumpers and it just looked TOO wide.


----------

